# Anyone do business with a European dealer?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

You mean a tractor dealer in Europe? Watch out for freight costs


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes a tractor dealer


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Used to be hard to bring cars from Europe because they didn't meet Federal emission standards and the cost to bring them up to U.S, standards made it cost prohibitive to bring them here. Not sure about farm equipment.... just my 2 cents worth


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Really I just want to get ahold of a Kubota dealer in the UK.


----------



## Mglr (Feb 26, 2014)

I have purchased a tractor from the UK and a telehandler from Denmark in the past few years. Not sure if that is the same as regularly dealing with a dealer. I am in Texas.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I want to add the European fender flares to my Kubota tractors. 
Only available in Europe. Probably easier to get them from dealer in Britain or Ireland.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I want to add the European fender flares to my Kubota tractors.
> Only available in Europe. Probably easier to get them from dealer in Britain or Ireland.


I'd either just call or email a dealer you can find online and see how agreeable they are to that kind of request or stop at HTR sometime and ask if they have a good connection for euro parts. The answer will surely be yes.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Yep, call a Euro dealer from around here. We've done that with lu-lin who will cross-reference parts to find part availability stateside.


----------



## Mglr (Feb 26, 2014)

I would call a dealer. The key is clear communication. That can be difficult when their English and ours is different. If at all possible, use a dealer that markets to international customers. That info would be on their website if they do it on a regular basis with who their contact person is. When you find someone that is willing to work with you, get pictures emailed to make sure you are on the same page. Taking you time to work with someone can build trust. This is a must if you want it right the first time. Freight can be expensive, most of the time it is less than you would think. Someone willing to take the time to work with you can quote the freight before you buy. I would not force a deal. If they won't take the steps with you to make sure you request is right start over with someone else.
Hope it works out for you,
Tom


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaCustomBaler said:


> Yep, call a Euro dealer from around here. We've done that with lu-lin who will cross-reference parts to find part availability stateside.


Yeah the Lu Lin guys are pretty friendly.

Problem is, I dont think they roll with Kubota.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Yeah the Lu Lin guys are pretty friendly.
> Problem is, I dont think they roll with Kubota.


Doesn't matter. They should have connections. I asked for Valtra parts from Forrester's before and right away Cory says "I know a good Valtra guy in Germany". These dealers doing the importing are very well connected.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

We get parts from the uk regularly. If you have apart number for the guards,that will help, and I agree with mglr we colonials find it a bit hard to communicate with the mother country (bit of sarcasm ) a good magazine in the uk is the farmers weekly that should show you the kubota dealers waldo


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

8350HiTech said:


> Doesn't matter. They should have connections. I asked for Valtra parts from Forrester's before and right away Cory says "I know a good Valtra guy in Germany". These dealers doing the importing are very well connected.


Does Forresters import tractors?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

PaMike said:


> Does Forresters import tractors?


They've brought over many Genesis models. They might be doing less now that so many others are.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD, you can also get a part number and then type it into a search on eBay.uk or .de and see what comes up. Another local dealer has helped some customers in need of parts no longer available here this way. If you find something, message them and ask if they'll ship internationally.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't know the part number but I'm looking for the dark gray plastic fender extensions they put on kubotas over there. Don't put them on here.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

The guards ar,nt a after market deal


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Waldo said:


> The guards ar,nt a after market deal


Correct, they are a Kubota part. Or did you mean something else?


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Yes was wondering if they were you can get guards here after market which come from Europe. If you don't have any joy get back to me and I, ll talk to the guy,s we use waldo


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

These are what I'm looking for, but for an M-126x


----------

